# Four SPAT-videos



## re-peat (Aug 24, 2014)

Here are the four SPAT-videos which I’ve made so far.

*(1) SPAT Parameters* (178 Mb)
A 16-minute tour of everything I find useful to know about SPAT. Still doesn’t cover everything that SPAT is capable of, that would take several hours at least, but enough to get a good idea of what can be done with the software.

*(2) SPAT Quick Glance* (28,5 Mb)
A quick overview of six of SPAT’s most important parameters. You don't really need to watch this if you've watched the precvious one.

*(3) Kijé’s Wedding* (25 Mb)
SPAT doing its thing on two Sample Modeling instruments.

*(4) Dynamic Spatialization* (28 Mb)
A short example of using SPAT to dynamicaly blur a source with the surrounding space.
For a bit more explanation on this, see this post.

_


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for doing these. I'm interested in SPAT now, and will give these a watch!


----------



## dedersen (Aug 24, 2014)

Very informative videos, Piet, thanks. Quite a showcase for what spat can do. The lass example is very impressive.


----------



## dedersen (Aug 24, 2014)

Isn't the Pitch parameter simply the vertical angle of emission of the source? That would seem to make sense.


----------



## JW (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for posting/creating these videos! Much appreciated. I'm looking forward to learning more about SPAT.


----------



## re-peat (Aug 24, 2014)

Jesper,

The pitch parameter, as I've meanwhile learned (entirely thanks to fellow member Apessino) comes from *aeronautics*: yaw/pitch/roll is an old fashioned way of describing an orientation using Euler angles. I wasn't aware of that aeronautics connection at the time when I made that first video.

_


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2014)

Nicely done, Piet. Really a revelation with the Sample Modeling stuff, which I do not presently use but presumably similar results can be achieved with other very dry sounds.

I do think a lot of what this brings to the table (not all) can be achieved with the UAD Oceanway plug-inwith less potche but I know you disagree.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 24, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> I do think a lot of what this brings to the table (not all) can be achieved with the UAD Oceanway plug-in...


Are you serious? Did we watch the same videos?


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 24, 2014)

re-peat @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> Here are the four SPAT-videos which I’ve made so far.


Totally amazing product imo. Do you use it with libraries like HOW, HB, or Adagio?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2014)

jamwerks @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I do think a lot of what this brings to the table (not all) can be achieved with the UAD Oceanway plug-in...
> ...



Y4s, we did, which is why I said some, not all. That said, I am fooling around right now with a Broadway Big Band trumpet (very dry) and the Oceanway plug-in in "re-mic" mode sending to a UAD reverb I am beta testing, so I cannot name it, and I think I am getting pretty close to the Sample Modeling sound with Spat in that demo.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 24, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> I am fooling around right now with a Broadway Big Band trumpet (very dry) and the Oceanway plug-in in "re-mic" mode sending to a UAD reverb I am beta testing, so I cannot name it, and I think I am getting pretty close to the Sample Modeling sound with Spat in that demo.


There's a big difference between simply making something sound like coming from a room, and all the variables in SPAT.

BTW you're the only beta-tester I know who talks about products before the even come out.


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2014)

jamwerks @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> EastWest Lurker @ Sun Aug 24 said:
> 
> 
> > I am fooling around right now with a Broadway Big Band trumpet (very dry) and the Oceanway plug-in in "re-mic" mode sending to a UAD reverb I am beta testing, so I cannot name it, and I think I am getting pretty close to the Sample Modeling sound with Spat in that demo.
> ...



Jamwerks, for whatever reasons, you never miss an opportunity to take shots at me, and that is fine I guess if you feel the need to.

Once again, I said "some of, not all" and that is IMHO factually accurate. In the end if one likes the sound it does not matter how one gets there. 

I did not violate my NDA as I gave no specific information about the product, only that I was testing a reverb. If that offends you, I suggest you don't recommend me as a betatester to companies


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 24, 2014)

EastWest Lurker @ Sun Aug 24 said:


> I do think a lot of what this brings to the table (not all) can be achieved with


For the record, you said "a lot". I've watched the videos on the Oceanway plugin. To me, they aren't even in the same catagory. And I'd bet that nobody at UAD would think they're in the same catagory. But that's just my opinion.

And no pot-shot, but I'll repeat, I've never read any beta tester who speaks in advance of a product...


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Aug 24, 2014)

In no way am I knocking SPAT.It is a remarkable product, but there is a fairly steep learning curve and I think many users could easily do more harm than good with it, although in the hands of someone who knows it well, like Piet, it is powerful.

But if you think all that the Oceanway plug-in does is "simply making something sound like coming from a room" you have not spent enough time with its re-mic mode.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the vids, re-peat. Very well done!


----------



## Robg (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for posting these videos.

I purchased SPAT some time ago but found it CPU hungry to run in 32 Bit on my Mac.

I had been revisiting the plugin since the recent upgrade to OSX 64 bit but I had found the steep learning curve and the number of controls a bit daunting. Your videos have cleared up many of the mysteries that were confusing me and I am most grateful for the assistance. 

Rob


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Piet,

thanks for posting those videos. Very informative. 

I am very impressed by the sound that SPAT gets out of dry orchestral instruments. 

They sound really great to me in the SPAT plug in.



best,

Steve


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Piet,

I went back and had a look at the whole thread, and there was a link another thread, but the demo's were missing when I hit on the links, but I'm guessing the demo's are the same ones on this webpage.

I mention this because on the "SPAT_DynSpatialization" mp4, There are some cellos and basses in octaves that sound really, really good. Very impressive sound!

I'm guessing this was the LASS cellos and basses in octaves you mentioned on the other post. Am I correct here?

Thanks if you can let me know.

Wow, makes me wish I had this reverb!

best regards,

Steve


----------



## re-peat (Aug 25, 2014)

Steve Martin @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> (...) but I'm guessing the demo's are the same ones on this webpage (...)


Hi Steve,

Yes, they're the same. I merely started this thread to bring all the SPAT-videos together in one place. And should I, or anyone else, make some more SPAT-related material, it can be added here as well of course.
(I hope to be able to keep this material onlne as long as possible. Provided my available server space is not going to be needed for something else.)

And yes, those are the LASS celli and basses in that DynSpatialization-example.

_


----------



## Steve Martin (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Piet,

thanks so much for that info. Much appreciated :D 

best regards as always,

Steve :D


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 25, 2014)

re-peat @ Mon Aug 25 said:


> Steve Martin @ Mon Aug 25 said:
> 
> 
> > (...) but I'm guessing the demo's are the same ones on this webpage (...)
> ...


It's a great idea to have these all in one thread like this where they're easy to find. Thanks for doing this.

As far as keeping them up, if you ever do need to remove these for server space related reasons, I'm sure there are many here (like me) with available space who would be happy to host.


----------



## Mahlon (Aug 25, 2014)

Thank you for doing and sharing these videos, re-peat.

Mahlon


----------



## Diffusor (Aug 25, 2014)

SPAT is an incredible piece of software.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 27, 2014)

thanks re-peat for this thread and the videos!


----------



## Krayh (Oct 26, 2014)

I would really love to watch these videos but it seems they are gone from the website?

Can they be reposted please?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 26, 2014)

Why not just upload them to YouTube for safe keeping?


----------



## Krayh (Oct 26, 2014)

jamwerks @ Sun 26 Oct said:


> Why not just upload them to YouTube for safe keeping?



Yes that was my idea to, but I was afraid to ask . I'm willing to post them on youtube if someone sends me the videos. (If thats oke with re-peat)


----------



## Krayh (Oct 30, 2014)

No one has these videos any more? I tried to contact re-peat, but without any luck unfortunately.


----------



## Heart-Attack-Hughes (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm very interested in checking out these videos, but the link doesn't seem to work for me. I would very much appreciate a repost or a youtube/vimeo link! =)


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 13, 2015)

Can someone show me how to find those 4 videos? Can they be put up again?


----------



## re-peat (Nov 15, 2015)

TeamLeader said:


> Can someone show me how to find those 4 videos? Can they be put up again?


Team, those videos can now be found here.
At the moment, only 3 of the 4 are uploaded, the 4th one (being the first one I ever did, and as such a rather clumsy effort) requiring some editing and pruning before I'll upload it again as well, because in its current form, I think it's way too long and contains several minutes which are terribly boring to watch.

_


----------



## TeamLeader (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you re-peat !


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 15, 2015)

Ha, that is clever.


----------

